# Azoospermia



## lottie14 (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi all,

Is there anybody else out there where azoospermia is the cause of secondary infertility? 

We  have an 8 year old son conceived quickly and naturally, however after semen analysis last year found out My partner has zero sperm. He does have psoriatic arthritis but the doctors don't seem to think that could be a cause. 

I've done a lot of research on the Internet and struggle to find any information on men who have previously fathered children later being diagnosed with azoospermia, low counts/morphology sure but no sperm??!! 

The urologist did blood tests and testicular ultrasound, blood tests were completely normal and ultrasound didn't show anything irregular.

Sorry for rambling! Just thought I'd give a bit of background info  

Lottie


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

Hiya you might get more information in the male factors boards


----------



## lottie14 (Jul 7, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Lottie,

As Wibble-wobble said, there's lots of great info on the male factor board that may be of use to you:

Diagnosis » Male Factors in infertility:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=35.0

Amongst lots of useful general information you will also find a few specific threads on Azoospermia.

I'm sure there will be members there who will be able to offer advice and support, plus provide some answers to your questions 
I wish you all the best and lots of luck 
Anj x


----------

